# Sata 3 SSD an SATA 2 laufen lassen?



## TFTP100 (12. Oktober 2011)

Ist es sinnvoll eine ocz vertex 3 auf einem sata ii anschluss zu betreiben?

Bekomm ich dann von 500mbytes über stata2 dann halt nur 300 oder noch weniger?

Mein Mainboard hat kein SATA3. Ich hab gelesen dass sata 3 controller langsamer sein sollen als wenn man über sata 2 anschließt!??


----------



## Combi (12. Oktober 2011)

is klar langsamer..aber dennoch 10x schneller als ne hd.
wirst so ca auf 280/140 kommen...


----------



## der_knoben (12. Oktober 2011)

Und später wirst du den Unterschid zwischen SATA2 und SATA3 eh nicht merken, weil deine SSD sehr selten wirklich in den Bereich von SATA3 kommt. Die große Zahlen sind eh mehr Marketing als real.


----------



## TFTP100 (12. Oktober 2011)

der_knoben schrieb:


> Und später wirst du den Unterschid zwischen SATA2 und SATA3 eh nicht merken, weil deine SSD sehr selten wirklich in den Bereich von SATA3 kommt. Die große Zahlen sind eh mehr Marketing als real.


 
Ok. Ich werd mal schauen

OCZ 120GB Vertex 3 SATA interne SSD-Festplatte: SSD Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

hier ist der Preis ja schon deutl. gesunken, oder soll ich weiter warten?


----------



## mojoxy (13. Oktober 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Ist es sinnvoll eine ocz vertex 3 auf einem sata ii anschluss zu betreiben?


Die Frage ist ja hier nicht, ob es sinnvoll ist eine Vertex 3 an einem SATA 3Gb/s Port zu verwenden, sondern, ob es überhaupt sinnvoll ist eine Vertex 3 zu verwenden 

Nein mal ernsthaft. Muss es die sein? Du bist dir über die Möglichen Risiken im klaren?


----------



## TFTP100 (13. Oktober 2011)

mojoxy schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist ja hier nicht, ob es sinnvoll ist eine Vertex 3 an einem SATA 3Gb/s Port zu verwenden, sondern, ob es überhaupt sinnvoll ist eine Vertex 3 zu verwenden
> 
> Nein mal ernsthaft. Muss es die sein? Du bist dir über die Möglichen Risiken im klaren?



Welche denn sonst, ich werde nicht mehr geld für eine langsamere ausgeben


----------



## der_knoben (13. Oktober 2011)

Crucial m4 128GB. Die wäre die richtige Wahl.


----------



## TFTP100 (13. Oktober 2011)

der_knoben schrieb:


> Crucial m4 128GB. Die wäre die richtige Wahl.


 
Aber die ist so (langsam), was ist wenn ich die später auch noch an sata 3 benutzen will... 

Zwar ist die Zuverlässigkeit wohl wirklich besser, aber die schnelligkeit nicht...

Und wenn ich inzwischen mehr zu 64GB tendiere?


----------



## der_knoben (13. Oktober 2011)

Wo ist die Crucial denn langsam? Traue keiner Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast. DAs gilt vor allem für Herstellerangaben: Benchmarks: PCMark Vantage Storage Test : Crucial m4 und Intel SSD 320: Zwei weitere SSD-Konkurrenten

Guck dir vor allem mal den Vantage Gaming Throughput Test an. Das ist doch das, was ne SSD ausmacht. So oft beschreibt man die nicht. 1x BS usw, und dann doch nie wieder.


----------



## TFTP100 (13. Oktober 2011)

der_knoben schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist die Crucial denn langsam? Traue keiner Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast. DAs gilt vor allem für Herstellerangaben: Benchmarks: PCMark Vantage Storage Test : Crucial m4 und Intel SSD 320: Zwei weitere SSD-Konkurrenten
> 
> Guck dir vor allem mal den Vantage Gaming Throughput Test an. Das ist doch das, was ne SSD ausmacht. So oft beschreibt man die nicht. 1x BS usw, und dann doch nie wieder.



Aber test ist doch schon älter. Ja irgendwie hast du recht...
Aber welche denn jetz?
Samsung 830
Vertex 3
Crucial m4 
Oder welche?


----------



## mojoxy (14. Oktober 2011)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Samsung 830 noch nicht lieferbar ist, liegen auch noch keine Erfahrungs- / Testberichte vor. Deswegen kann auch ich noch nichts dazu sagen. Aus Erfahrung kann man aber abschätzen, dass das SSD etwas langsamer als die Spitzenreiter seien wird (was man aber sowieso nicht bemerkt, wenn das SSD für das Betriebssystem genutzt wird), dafür aber wahrscheinlich auch zuverlässiger, als aktuelle Sandforce-SSDs. Jedoch sind das wie gesagt nur Spekulationen und ich lege mich darauf nicht fest!

Ich würde die m4 nehmen. Zum einen ist sie wirklich sehr schnell (wenn nicht sogar die schnellste aktuell, siehe: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...35594-benchmark-der-hall-fame-ssd-thread.html), zum anderen - und das würde ich für ein Betriebssystem-SSD viel mehr gewichten - ist sie recht unproblematisch. Soll heißen, keine BSODs, keine anderen Mucken. Einsetzen, Windows7 installieren, fertig!

Bei der aktuellen Sandforce-Generation (betrifft also nicht nur die V3), kannst du Pech haben und wirst von BSOD und Hängern geplagt. Hab ich keine Lust drauf gehabt und meine V3 gegen eine m4 getauscht


----------



## TFTP100 (14. Oktober 2011)

Ok ich denke ich werde die crucial nehmen


----------

